# Looking for Bow



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm looking for bow to buy for my first bow. Would like a Mathews, Hoyt or Bowtech. Thanks


----------



## tooshallow17 (Apr 10, 2009)

My friend is selling his bowtech with a bunch of gear. If you are interested pm me.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

I am new to bow hunting but I want a good quality bow that I wont want to upgrade in 6 months to a year. I would like something slightly used and set up ready to go. Any suggestions and advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bayou vista (Jun 28, 2008)

i got what you need PM me


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

Bowtech Tribute, Bowtech Guardian, Diamond (also made by bowtech) Iceman, Diamond BlackIce, Diamond Marquis, Hoyt Alphamax. Ross (now taken over by bowtech)makes a couple good bows that are discontinued but make extremely worthy bows Carnivore & Cardiac.

I have shot the Tribute, Iceman, BlackIce, Marquis, Alphamax and the Carnivore.
They are all good bows but it really depends on the price you want to pay and setup you want. You can prolly find one of these bows dressed up how you want fairly easy on Ebay or Craigslist. 

Let me know which route ya go..

-Sweat


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

*Mathews Legacy For Sale*



jmack said:


> I'm looking for bow to buy for my first bow. Would like a Mathews, Hoyt or Bowtech. Thanks


I've got a fully rigged 2005 Mathews Legacy Solo-cam bow for sale. 26" 70% SL3-ER Cam. Includes Qty.12 Gold Tip Arrows and Qty.3 2-Blade Rage BroadHeads. $425 OBO PM me if your interested.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Sweat said:


> Bowtech Tribute, Bowtech Guardian, Diamond (also made by bowtech) Iceman, Diamond BlackIce, Diamond Marquis, Hoyt Alphamax. Ross (now taken over by bowtech)makes a couple good bows that are discontinued but make extremely worthy bows Carnivore & Cardiac.
> 
> I have shot the Tribute, Iceman, BlackIce, Marquis, Alphamax and the Carnivore.
> They are all good bows but it really depends on the price you want to pay and setup you want. You can prolly find one of these bows dressed up how you want fairly easy on Ebay or Craigslist.
> ...


Thanks Sweat.. What about a bowtech tomkat ? You know anything about them ?


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Well I purchased a new Bowtech Air Raid today and all I can say is wow. We got it all set up and after some quick tuning I was shooting 3-4 inch groups at 20 yards. Looking forward to putting something on the ground with it this year !!


----------

